# Wanna go out on Friday night!



## thegoddess

Hi, relocated to Singapore last month, still no single friends. Most of them are marriage hence they are not hung out with me.
WOuld like to out for drink Friday night.
Is it strange if girl go for bars alone here?

I really wanna meet new ppl!!!


----------



## wheatbread

*heya*



thegoddess said:


> Hi, relocated to Singapore last month, still no single friends. Most of them are marriage hence they are not hung out with me.
> WOuld like to out for drink Friday night.
> Is it strange if girl go for bars alone here?
> 
> I really wanna meet new ppl!!!


No its not strange at all, but its funny that you ask.Lol. Why dont you drop me an email and we can go out sometime. marinero.el at gmail dot com


----------

